# Grizzly 0765 tool size



## Jude (Dec 18, 2017)

The spec sheet for the G0765 states "maximum tool bit size : 5/16." Is that the max size that fits in tool post?
LMS has a 1/2" boring bar holder (sqare , not tapered for tailstock, part # 1700) that it says is compatible with the 0765.  I guess I don't  understand what the maximum tool bit size means. Can somebody explain?
Thanks


----------



## mikey (Dec 18, 2017)

Generally, max tool size is the size that can be put in your tool post and still allow the tool to reach the center height of your spindle.


----------



## Jude (Dec 19, 2017)

So a tool larger than 5/16 will fit the tool post but not reach the center of the spindle?


----------



## mikey (Dec 19, 2017)

Depends on your tool post. Which do you have? The post must be sized to fit your lathe.

Basically, if you use the typical QCTP then the tool holder has an adjustment range. The tooling you use must allow the top of the tool to reach center height. If the tool is too large then the tool holder, the tool post or the tool itself must be modified to get the tip on center.


----------



## francist (Dec 19, 2017)

mikey is steering you in the right direction, much depends on the tool post you are using. Also, be aware that a basic boring bar will rarely have its cutting edge at the top of the bar -- more like about halfway or so of its thickness. So in reality a half inch diameter boring bar would quite possibly have its cutting edge at about the same height as the 5/16" square tool bit.

Also important to know is whether you can accommodate that holder #1700 -- it says for a 1/2" diameter shank so the actual square dimension of that holder must be close to 5/8" (allowing for 1/16" metal on either side of the diameter).

Are you using the stock 4-way tool block on the lathe? I have no first hand knowledge of that machine, but I'm guessing that's where the compatibility recommendation would stem from.

-frank


----------



## Jude (Dec 19, 2017)

I don't  have a lathe yet, but I'm very close to ordering the Grizzly g0765. I saw the 5/16 limitation on the Grizzly page and was wondering what impact that would have.  Most turning tools I've seen for sale tend to be 3/8 or 1/2.


----------



## mikey (Dec 19, 2017)

Even if you were limited to 5/16" turning tools, you would be fine if you stick with HSS. Get the lathe, figure out your spindle center height, get the right tool post and you'll be okay.


----------



## Jude (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for the info, wish me luck.


----------



## crossthread (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a G0765 mini lathe and use mini tool holder/bit sets that I purchased from Grizzly when I bought the lathe.  I would like something more sturdy for rough cutting.  Has anyone had success clamping a 5/16" thick bit directly to the tool post?


----------

